
How to Tear Apart a Tesla Model S and Kill the Car Mid-Drive - shahryc
http://www.forbes.com/sites/thomasbrewster/2015/08/06/tesla-hacking-at-def-con/
======
shahryc
"But whilst they had much praise for the luxury vehicle, they were still able
to compromise it, cracking open doors, altering the dashboards and even
shutting the car off."

